
Which of these 2 domain names should I use? - jakeprins
For my new project, a boilerplate for building serverless SaaS applications with React, I&#x27;m doubting which domain I should use. I bought both serverless.page and serverlesssaas.com. If you have some time to be a hero please check out the landing page and let me know what you think I should go with.<p>1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;serverless.page&#x2F;
2: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;serverlesssaas.com&#x2F;
======
akssoni
[http://serverless.page/](http://serverless.page/) \- concise and easy to
remember (.com is overrated now)

------
Aeronwen
I'd use #1 and try and pick up serverlesspage.com while you're at it, if you
can. Because you know people will go there instead.

If you don't think people will end up going to serverlessass.com if you use
option #2, you clearly live on a different planet than I do.

------
Hackbraten
I’d say pick #1. The other one reads a bit awkward due to the triple `s`. It’s
also possibly prone to be mistyped.

------
uberman
Wile I agree that the triple "sss" is not great and very prone to mis-typing,
I'll just add that MOZ recommends avoiding TLDs like .page for SEO reasons.

[https://moz.com/learn/seo/domain](https://moz.com/learn/seo/domain)

